
A free API for data on the Corona Virus - ksred
https://covid19api.com
======
ksred
Hi HN! I wanted to find a good API for COVID19 data but the ones I came across
seemed less than ideal. I hacked this together over a few hours and will be
extending the routes as time goes on. Data is pulled from the Johns Hopkins
CSSE github repo and will update daily.

The idea is for people to be able to use this to build graphs, mobile apps,
etc.

Hope it's helpful!

~~~
joshst
Seems to have been hugged to death.

~~~
ksred
Really? The website and the API are fine from the EU. Which is broken?

